# The difference between Brits and everyone else



## Overread

It's all to do with sheds(underground bunkers). See most hide in sheds or bunkers, most might fill them with food and stocks and hide and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.


In the UK we build thermite launchers and rocket powered bicycles.












Also


----------



## table1349

Yes, you Brits are a bit different.
Exhibit A.
THE REINVENTION OF NORMAL from Liam Saint-Pierre on Vimeo

Exhibit B.





Exhibit C.  Stargazy Pie.





Exhibit D. Monty Python and the Flying Circus






Your Honor, Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury, the prosecution rests.




^^^^^^
Oh yes I forgot, Exhibit E.  Barristers in Wigs.


----------



## Designer

Overread said:


> ..and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.


I do know some "preppers" as they call themselves, but most of the underground shelters around here are used as tornado shelters.  

Just to clarify, they're not to shelter tornados, that's just the way Iowans talk.


----------



## robbins.photo

Dr. Who

Enuff said really... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Y'all Brits talk an' spell funny - colour, valour, lorry, pram, an' ma favrit - "al-loo-min-ee-um"


----------



## tirediron

You forgot one thing Over, perhaps the biggest, most significant difference:  Brown sauce!


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know some "preppers" as they call themselves, but most of the underground shelters around here are used as tornado shelters.
> 
> Just to clarify, they're not to shelter tornados, that's just the way Iowans talk.
Click to expand...

Heck here in Kansas we just call it a root cellar.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> You forgot one thing Over, perhaps the biggest, most significant difference:  Brown sauce!


Sorry, but I like brown sauce.  Guess it is one of those things from living in Europe for a couple of years.


----------



## 407370

Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
Question everything - especially bureaucracy 
Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
If anyone wants to add to the list.......


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know some "preppers" as they call themselves, but most of the underground shelters around here are used as tornado shelters.
> 
> Just to clarify, they're not to shelter tornados, that's just the way Iowans talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck here in Kansas we just call it a root cellar.
Click to expand...


And in NY, we have no time for the descriptors, so we just say cellar. Well, unless it's a wine cellar  And most of us just have boxes full of crap, random buckets of paint, Cristmas decorations, and a mouse or two in our cellars. No room for an aresenal!


----------



## table1349

407370 said:


> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......


And one gigantic failure - Haggis.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know some "preppers" as they call themselves, but most of the underground shelters around here are used as tornado shelters.
> 
> Just to clarify, they're not to shelter tornados, that's just the way Iowans talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck here in Kansas we just call it a root cellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in NY, we have no time for the descriptors, so we just say cellar. Well, unless it's a wine cellar  And most of us just have boxes full of crap, random buckets of paint, Cristmas decorations, and a mouse or two in our cellars. No room for an aresenal!
Click to expand...

Remember depending on where you are in New York Cellar has different meanings.  In the New York City area cellar is where you bury the bodies.


----------



## john.margetts

snowbear said:


> Y'all Brits talk an' spell funny - colour, valour, lorry, pram, an' ma favrit - "al-loo-min-ee-um"


That would be 'al-you-min-eum'


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and those in the USA (I'm reliably informed) fill them with guns and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know some "preppers" as they call themselves, but most of the underground shelters around here are used as tornado shelters.
> 
> Just to clarify, they're not to shelter tornados, that's just the way Iowans talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck here in Kansas we just call it a root cellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in NY, we have no time for the descriptors, so we just say cellar. Well, unless it's a wine cellar  And most of us just have boxes full of crap, random buckets of paint, Cristmas decorations, and a mouse or two in our cellars. No room for an aresenal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember depending on where you are in New York Cellar has different meanings.  In the New York City area cellar is where you bury the bodies.
Click to expand...


Who buries bodies? That's what the East River is for. Yeesh.


----------



## table1349

All depends on the reason for the hit.  There are some people that just "disappear" mostly those who are quasi legitimate.  

The east river is for the average run of the mill La Cosa Rostra member and associates.


----------



## table1349

I think it is only fair that we remember some of the great things the Brits have given us.  

1. Walkers Crisps.  Simply Delicious
2. The Chocolate Bar
3. The ATM
4. Yes this is true.  The World Wide Web!
5. One near and dear to many of us, negative & colour photography.  (Hey they created it they can spell it any damn way they please.)
6. For us oldies John Steed and Emma Peal, the real ones.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> All depends on the reason for the hit.  There are some people that just "disappear" mostly those who are quasi legitimate.
> 
> The east river is for the average run of the mill La Cosa Rostra member and associates.



La Cosa *N*ostra.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on the reason for the hit.  There are some people that just "disappear" mostly those who are quasi legitimate.
> 
> The east river is for the average run of the mill La Cosa Rostra member and associates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Cosa *N*ostra.
Click to expand...

Apple doesn't recognize La Cosa Nostra.    I had to fix it just to get this post right.  Sometime that's a good thing.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> I think it is only fair that we remember some of the great things the Brits have given us.
> 
> 1. Walkers Crisps.  Simply Delicious
> 2. The Chocolate Bar
> 3. The ATM
> 4. Yes this is true.  The World Wide Web!
> 5. One near and dear to many of us, negative & colour photography.  (Hey they created it they can spell it any damn way they please.)
> 6.* For us oldies John Steed and Emma Peal, the real ones.*


Leave us not forget the Jaguar, the Sopwith Camel (hey, if it's good enough for Snoopy...) and the railway!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is only fair that we remember some of the great things the Brits have given us.
> 
> 1. Walkers Crisps.  Simply Delicious
> 2. The Chocolate Bar
> 3. The ATM
> 4. Yes this is true.  The World Wide Web!
> 5. One near and dear to many of us, negative & colour photography.  (Hey they created it they can spell it any damn way they please.)
> 6.* For us oldies John Steed and Emma Peal, the real ones.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave us not forget the Jaguar, the Sopwith Camel (hey, if it's good enough for Snoopy...) and the railway!
Click to expand...


I'll give you two out of three.  If you want three out of three swap Jaguar for Rolls Royce and you win the cigar.


----------



## table1349

I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.


----------



## tirediron

Mehhh...  how about we split the difference; since you mentioned The Avengers, the 28 'Blower' Bentley and Lotus Elan?


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Mehhh...  how about we split the difference; since you mentioned The Avengers, the 28 'Blower' Bentley and Lotus Elan?


I'm good with that.  After my experience with a 1971 Jaguar XKE they are on the B list.


----------



## Watchful

I once built a pulse jet, it is a fun little experiment. The kids loved it.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> I once built a pulse jet, it is a fun little experiment. The kids loved it.








Let's see, the pulse jet was invented by a Russian and used by the NAZI's to bombard Brittan in World War II,  somehow I just don't see the connection.


----------



## table1349

One of the truly great thing that Brittan has given the world, and sadly many here do not appreciate is British Comedy.   There have been some great ones. 
Of course Monty Python and the Flying Circus, but others such as Black Adder, Fawlty Towers, Are you Being Served, Keeping up Appearances, Benny Hill, Dad's Army, Father Ted, Absolutely Fabulous, Green Wing,  just to name a few.   
I just wish we could get the real BBC here instead of BBC America.


----------



## Designer

Ahh... The understated, and often under appreciated British humor!


----------



## table1349

There are many shows here that are based on or even copies of British shows.  The list is long with some quite distinguished shows.  
List of American television series based on British television series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xenskhe

Designer said:


> Ahh... The understated, and often under appreciated British humor!


----------



## Watchful

oh, and boiled beef...


----------



## table1349

We would be quite remiss if we should forget these chaps.























And numerous more.  

Then there were these folks.





 Scooch






 5ive






 Fast Food Rockers


----------



## 407370

gryphonslair99 said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
Click to expand...

Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.


----------



## Watchful

That's Scottish, not British.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> That's Scottish, not British.







Is the UK the same as Britain, Great Britain and England?


----------



## Overread

All Englishmen, Welshmen and Scotsmen are British

However never tell a Scot he's British to his face


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> All Englishmen, Welshmen and Scotsmen are British
> 
> However never tell a Scot he's British to his face



Except for 407370.  He admitted it in post #9.


----------



## table1349

407370 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
Click to expand...

Have you ever noticed that awful and offal are pronounced the same way.  Coincidence, I think not.


----------



## Overread

gryphonslair99 said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever noticed that awful and offal are pronounced the same way.  Coincidence, I think not.
Click to expand...


I say there dear chap that just ain't so. 

Unless you're one of those country bumpkins?


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever noticed that awful and offal are pronounced the same way.  Coincidence, I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say there dear chap that just ain't so.
> 
> Unless you're one of those country bumpkins?
Click to expand...

I'm Americian ain't I.  I believe it was you British that first referred to us yanks as country bumpkins.  We have ruined words like schedule as well.


----------



## tirediron

407370 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
Click to expand...

 And it is de-friggin'-licious!!!!!!  Especially deep-fried!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is de-friggin'-licious!!!!!!  Especially deep-fried!
Click to expand...

 I will eat brains, I will eat heart, I will eat Rocky Mountain oysters, I even like blood pudding.  I don't do liver, lungs or tongue.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is de-friggin'-licious!!!!!!  Especially deep-fried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will eat brains, I will eat heart, I will eat Rocky Mountain oysters, I even like blood pudding.  I don't do liver, lungs or tongue.
Click to expand...

 Good.  More for me.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is de-friggin'-licious!!!!!!  Especially deep-fried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will eat brains, I will eat heart, I will eat Rocky Mountain oysters, I even like blood pudding.  I don't do liver, lungs or tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  More for me.
Click to expand...

Oh please do let me send you some of my grandmothers special there mate.  Beef tongue boiled, cooled then ground.  Mix that nice blubbery ground tongue with Miracle Whip, pickle relish, garlic powder, onion powder, then spread it on toast.  That is a sandwich with a taste and a texture  that would turn Sir Edward Montague into a vegetarian.


----------



## Watchful

Bangers and mash.


----------



## gsgary

snowbear said:


> Y'all Brits talk an' spell funny - colour, valour, lorry, pram, an' ma favrit - "al-loo-min-ee-um"


What about Fanny you got it the wrong way round

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.


We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

tirediron said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a Northern Brit (Scottish) we do have some stand out features.
> Keep Calm - it is what we do in almost any circumstance
> Question everything - especially bureaucracy
> Change political allegiance -  as we have so many political parties to choose from
> Love talking about politics, religion and global topics - at the moment Trump and tax dodging
> If anyone wants to add to the list.......
> 
> 
> 
> And one gigantic failure - Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haggis made from heart liver and lungs of a sheep mixed with oats / barley and seasoning. Hmmmmm Haggis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is de-friggin'-licious!!!!!!  Especially deep-fried!
Click to expand...

In America we have that too. We call it by another name though. Here, its sold under the name of 'dog food' and some people eat it. Mostly the elderly on fixed income.


----------



## Watchful

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ever been to Phoenix or Los Angeles in the UK?


----------



## gsgary

Designer said:


> Ahh... The understated, and often under appreciated British humor!


When I lived in Cornwall we had a farm with B+B, one year and American farmer came to stay and we got talking about land and I said we owned the 10 fields you could see around the house, he said if I get in my car and drive all day I still can't get to the end of my land, I said I used to have a car just like that

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary

Watchful said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever been to Phoenix or Los Angeles in the UK?
Click to expand...

I'll give you those 2 I have been to New York on my motorbike

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts

Watchful said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever been to Phoenix or Los Angeles in the UK?
Click to expand...

'Most' is not 'all'. The bits stolen from Mexico will obviously have Spanish orientated names but in the east, English place names predominate.


----------



## gsgary

john.margetts said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to toss out a possibly controversial contribution that the British has given the world.  That is The United States Of America.  If the 13 colonies had not been British including including the actions of King George there might never have been a USA.  Something to think about.  Without you we would not be who we are.
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever been to Phoenix or Los Angeles in the UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Most' is not 'all'. The bits stolen from Mexico will obviously have Spanish orientated names but in the east, English place names predominate.
Click to expand...

I'm originally from Manchester I think you have at least one in US

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts

I'm from Lincoln and there are a number of those in the USA.


----------



## Watchful

Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.

If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.

And now for something completely different.

I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



No, you really haven't. You gave us a ton of names in the Northeast, but so did the Dutch and the Germans and the native Americans. Once you leave the Eastern seaboard, it's a different story.

The vast majority of our state names do not come from the English: List of state name etymologies of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gsgary

Watchful said:


> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...


Well what have the Romans given us

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...
> 
> 
> 
> Well what have the Romans given us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Politics; and Bread and Circuses to distract us from the Politics.


----------



## Overread

gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...
> 
> 
> 
> Well what have the Romans given us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer

Speaking of the British:

"Boaty"?  Seriously?

"Boaty McBoatface" is going to be the official name of a new scientific research vessel.  

That's what you get when you allow the general public to chime in.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> Speaking of the British:
> 
> "Boaty"?  Seriously?
> 
> "Boaty McBoatface" is going to be the official name of a new scientific research vessel.
> 
> That's what you get when you allow the general public to chime in.



I don't know about anyone else, but it makes me unreasonably happy that there is an official Boaty McBoatface that really truly exists in the world 

(And I read that that name would probably be vetoed, even if it won the popular vote.)

Edit:
"There's no guarantee that they will follow through on the public's choice but whatever its name, the vessel will be setting sail for Antarctica in 2019."
'Boaty McBoatface' wins naming poll for $300 million ship - CNN.com


----------



## Designer

I've always been a big fan of Thomas and Friends, and if this was an amusement park attraction, then sure, "Boaty" might be o.k., but think about this; every time the crew calls on the radio, they will be using a joke name.  I don't know whose money paid for it, but I'm hopeful that some sober thought will go into this name.


----------



## Watchful

Designer said:


> I've always been a big fan of Thomas and Friends, and if this was an amusement park attraction, then sure, "Boaty" might be o.k., but think about this; every time the crew calls on the radio, they will be using a joke name.  I don't know whose money paid for it, but I'm hopeful that some sober thought will go into this name.


Heh, ever see the movie "_The Magic Christian_"?  you'd love it.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...


My goodness, this appears to be a lot of British names in the US of A. 
List of places in the United States named after places in England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> Speaking of the British:
> 
> "Boaty"?  Seriously?
> 
> "Boaty McBoatface" is going to be the official name of a new scientific research vessel.
> 
> That's what you get when you allow the general public to chime in.





limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the British:
> 
> "Boaty"?  Seriously?
> 
> "Boaty McBoatface" is going to be the official name of a new scientific research vessel.
> 
> That's what you get when you allow the general public to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but it makes me unreasonably happy that there is an official Boaty McBoatface that really truly exists in the world
> 
> (And I read that that name would probably be vetoed, even if it won the popular vote.)
> 
> Edit:
> "There's no guarantee that they will follow through on the public's choice but whatever its name, the vessel will be setting sail for Antarctica in 2019."
> 'Boaty McBoatface' wins naming poll for $300 million ship - CNN.com
Click to expand...


Oh come now, the British are a happy people.  Keep in mind they gave us the Spice Girls.


----------



## tirediron

Designer said:


> I've always been a big fan of Thomas and Friends, and if this was an amusement park attraction, then sure, "Boaty" might be o.k., but think about this; every time the crew calls on the radio, they will be using a joke name.  I don't know whose money paid for it, but I'm hopeful that some sober thought will go into this name.


 I have to agree; aside from being annoyingly long, it's hard imagine this being taken seriously when checking into a foreign nattion's (as in, non-English-speaking) VTMS or harbour control.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...
> 
> 
> 
> Well what have the Romans given us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics; and Bread and Circuses to distract us from the Politics.
Click to expand...

The Egyptians gave us the first politics as we know it with a governance encompassing defined borders.  
Bread has been baked for 30,000 years.  
The Roman "Circus" was similar to the Greek Hippodrome.  The modern circus, as we know it, was not surprisingly invented by the British.  

The Romans did give us some very important things such as Roads, Central Heating, The Modern Calendar, Concrete and the Flushing Toilet.


----------



## Designer

I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.


----------



## robbins.photo

gsgary said:


> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Wanker, Idaho sends it's thanks.


----------



## gsgary

robbins.photo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanker, Idaho sends it's thanks.
Click to expand...

Never heard of Wanker is that your home town? 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.


That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
Click to expand...

Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in the interest of keeping this thread light hearted, I won't go into too much detail about place names in America other than to say most are NOT of English origin. Those that are, are mostly concentrated on the East coast in the 13 states that were colonies, and even those places had names already, but some arrogant newcommers decided that instead of learn the true names to just rename them. None of the original place names in America are from European origin. Not one.
> 
> If, you would like more information, we can start a new thread or a private conversation.
> 
> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, this appears to be a lot of British names in the US of A.
> List of places in the United States named after places in England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

I couldn't find the town of Wanker in Idaho 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have given you the names of most of your towns and Cities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanker, Idaho sends it's thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of Wanker is that your home town?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No, it's just what they have to do in that part of Idaho.

Sorry, but gary makes a great straight man.

If *Wanker* Idaho got together with *Intercourse* Pennsylvania, it might result in *Accident* Maryland, which would *Embarrass* Minnesota, although the resulting conception would have to be raised in *Fertile* Iowa, just so long as it doesn't have to go *Pee Pee* Ohio.  Well not unless it needs to make *Mexican Water* Arizona, in that case it is *Okay *Oklahoma and won't harm *Waterproof *Louisiana.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
Click to expand...

Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
Click to expand...

Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
Click to expand...

 Homey don't Netflix, but PBS runs the whole series a couple of times a year.


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No, but I sure do wish our Jersey were an island and could just float away


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I sure do wish our Jersey were an island and could just float away
Click to expand...

Our Jersey is a beautiful place
Visit Jersey - Plan your Jersey Holiday

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

I don't know for sure, is that the one with the Hotel that is cut off from the island during hight tide?  I am just starting season 9 and will watch the Five Little Pigs tonight.

Sorry I had to get the Banana Bread out of the oven and flip the bird in the smoker.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homey don't Netflix, but PBS runs the whole series a couple of times a year.
Click to expand...

Man, it's worth it just for the Poirot series and the wonderful documentaries.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I sure do wish our Jersey were an island and could just float away
Click to expand...

Call Vito and Rocky and have them sink it in the east river.


----------



## robbins.photo

gsgary said:


> I couldn't find the town of Wanker in Idaho


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I sure do wish our Jersey were an island and could just float away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Jersey is a beautiful place
> Visit Jersey - Plan your Jersey Holiday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


They say there are beautiful places in our Jersey as well, and I'm sure there are. All I know is northern Jersey still smells like AquaNet  And driving through on the turnpike is never the highlight of any road trip.


----------



## table1349

Of course Wanker Idaho runs third to Newfoundland, Canada with the town of Dildo.   The winner has to be Fuc#ing Australia.  Wouldn't you like to work the Tourist Desk there?


And how appropriate, Canada and Australia, part of the British Commonwealth. My, my, my you naughty Brits you.


----------



## Overread

Morse
Frost
Poirot - of course the David Suchet ones
House (he's British darn it)
Sherlock Holmes - the older ITV version! 
Midsummer Murders (the John Nettles era)
Silent Witness

The UK does crime dramas right! 

The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS 
That said some of the older like Quincy and Murder She Wrote are entertaining if not as dramatic


----------



## tirediron

Frost is the best of all!  'Though pretty much anything with David Jason it is on my 'must watch' list.  Leave us also not forget possibly the greatest comedy series in recent times, "Jeeves & Wooster".


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> Morse
> Frost
> Poirot - of course the David Suchet ones
> House (he's British darn it)
> Sherlock Holmes - the older ITV version!
> Midsummer Murders (the John Nettles era)
> Silent Witness
> 
> The UK does crime dramas right!
> 
> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS
> That said some of the older like Quincy and Murder She Wrote are entertaining if not as dramatic


What about The Dukes of Hazard

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> Morse
> Frost
> Poirot - of course the David Suchet ones
> House (he's British darn it)
> Sherlock Holmes - the older ITV version!
> Midsummer Murders (the John Nettles era)
> Silent Witness
> 
> The UK does crime dramas right!
> 
> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS
> That said some of the older like Quincy and Murder She Wrote are entertaining if not as dramatic


Quite.  Let's not forget:
Cadfael
Inspector Alleyn
Dalziel and Pascoe
Maigret (although I just can't see Rowan Atkinson as the lead)
Vera


----------



## robbins.photo

Overread said:


> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS



NCIS?  Silly?  Absolutely not.  Remember that whole plotline about them inexplicably going after a french arms dealer named The Frog?  That's quality drama right there.  I especially loved how they managed to setup a sting at an airport in Canada in like 15 minutes flat.  Like that wouldn't require 4,000 tons of paperwork and 16 years to do in real life.


----------



## gsgary

robbins.photo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the town of Wanker in Idaho
Click to expand...

You mean there isn't a town çalled Wanker ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS?  Silly?
Click to expand...

YES, now everyone thinks everything can be solved in the lab, finger prints can be lifted from thin air and DNA can't be destroyed.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS?  Silly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES, now everyone thinks everything can be solved in the lab, finger prints can be lifted from thin air and DNA can't be destroyed.
Click to expand...

 On the topic of crime and Rowan Atkinson... "Thin Blue Line"


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA do nice action flicks but whilst I do like a few they are more silly at times - eg NCIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS?  Silly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES, now everyone thinks everything can be solved in the lab, finger prints can be lifted from thin air and DNA can't be destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the topic of crime and Rowan Atkinson... "Thin Blue Line"
Click to expand...

I know, I know, after Blackadder and Mr. Bean I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## robbins.photo

gsgary said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the town of Wanker in Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean there isn't a town çalled Wanker ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Overread

Don't forget Black Adder!

Also Miss Marple - but not that new series with the woman who looks a bit dotty!
And yes Cadfel - I must watch more of them!


Oh and lets not forget Only Fools and Horses!


----------



## limr

I'm thinking that a few of you have gone all hardcore Patty Hearst.


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> Don't forget Black Adder!
> 
> Also Miss Marple - but not that new series with the woman who looks a bit dotty!
> And yes Cadfel - I must watch more of them!
> 
> 
> Oh and lets not forget Only Fools and Horses!







Black Adder


----------



## Watchful

I wish some of the Brits could have a chance to stay a couple weeks in Camden, New Jersey, since they did provide the name of the state for us, it's the least we could do to show our appreciation.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Frost is the best of all!  'Though pretty much anything with David Jason it is on my 'must watch' list.  Leave us also not forget possibly the greatest comedy series in recent times, "Jeeves & Wooster".


Never seen Jeeves & Wooster.  Looks good though.  Might have to fire up the proxy server so I can watch some episodes if they are available although youtube seems to have several full episodes.


----------



## Watchful

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Spice Girls.  My exposure to British culture leans more toward Agatha Christie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's *Dame* Agatha Christie.  She was a wonderful author.  It's funny though, her most prominent sleuth is from Belgium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er-kewl Pwa-roe  - never miss one when PBS is playing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you CRAZY???  Do you not have NETFLIX???? They have all the Poirot episodes made in England with David Suchet.  They are marvelous.  I believe they did every Poirot story written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen Bergerac set on the Island of Jersey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I sure do wish our Jersey were an island and could just float away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Jersey is a beautiful place
> Visit Jersey - Plan your Jersey Holiday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ours too...

Cape May, NJ


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Frost is the best of all!  'Though pretty much anything with David Jason it is on my 'must watch' list.  Leave us also not forget possibly the greatest comedy series in recent times, "Jeeves & Wooster".


I'm curious, how was Little Britain received there?


----------



## Watchful

House was better in The Black Adder as Prince George.


----------



## table1349

Just curious, does everyone in Britain have an Aunt Agatha?  Seems to be a very popular name at least in television shows.


----------



## Designer

Jeeves and Wooster is halfway decent.  I never liked Morse.  (too much politics in it)

I loved Cadfael.  Upstairs Downstairs, Hamish Macbeth, probably many more that I don't remember.  I have the distinct feeling that I've missed out on 90% of what would be my favorite shows, had I the time.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> I wish some of the Brits could have a chance to stay a couple weeks in Camden, New Jersey, since they did provide the name of the state for us, it's the least we could do to show our appreciation.


You could fly them over in your helicopter.  That would be a smashing thing to do.


----------



## table1349

Lest we forget the late, great sketch comedian.....Benny Hill.


----------



## limr

Watchful said:


> I wish some of the Brits could have a chance to stay a couple weeks in Camden, New Jersey, since they did provide the name of the state for us, it's the least we could do to show our appreciation.



Oh yes, Camden would be a lovely place to visit


----------



## table1349

Back to the original topic.  This is something we could only get away with here in the USA on SNL News, not on a live real broadcast.





That's one gutsy newscaster.


----------



## table1349

Another difference, in Britain they have Pub's, in the USA we have Bars.  I find British Pubs on the whole to be a more friendly, social place without all the rigmarole that seems to occur in American Bars.

On the other hand I do appreciate the American Sports fan over the British fan, especially when it comes to Soccer.  The Soccer hooligans have cast a bad name for British football/soccer.


----------



## DarkShadow

Well you brits do have some nice Hi End Audio I want like this stuff. Arcam | bringing the best possible sound into people’s lives Then there is Cambridge Audio,Creek audio etc.The  stuff you won't find anywhere but Hi End HI-fi-Home theater stores and the need for deep pockets.


----------



## limr

I will say that you have better tea than we do. But your coffee sucks.


----------



## table1349

A humous article.
10 American Habits Brits Will Never Understand | BBC America

Of course there is a retort.

10 British Habits Americans Will Never Understand | BBC America

As well as:
10 Things Brits Do That Drive Americans Nuts | BBC America
10 Things Americans Do That Drive Brits Nuts | BBC America


----------



## gsgary

DarkShadow said:


> Well you brits do have some nice Hi End Audio I want like this stuff. Arcam | bringing the best possible sound into people’s lives Then there is Cambridge Audio,Creek audio etc.The  stuff you won't find anywhere but Hi End HI-fi-Home theater stores and the need for deep pockets.


Also NAD

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

"4. Talking to strangers unprompted
This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."

I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.

It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.


----------



## Watchful

I am not sure they are made in the UK, but I love the Martin Logan Theos ESL panels my wife bought me for Christmas.


----------



## jacohavelaar

Don't forget the Dutch! Flushing, Brooklyn, Manhattan used to be Dutch ( but we traded it for Suriname if I'm correct ) and just about every street name you can't pronounce properly ( van Nuys ) came from the Dutch... We want to be important too!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz

Overread said:


> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."



While this observation is generally true, you'll  be pleased to know that starting a conversation in the subway or metro is rather impossible.  If you do try that, you'll generally be regarded with the same mixture of horror and wariness as would someone trying to cook their lunch by starting a fire on their office desk.


----------



## JonA_CT

A whole thread about the gifts of the Brits, and no one has mentioned cheddar cheese and the sandwich?


----------



## robbins.photo

jacohavelaar said:


> Don't forget the Dutch! Flushing, Brooklyn, Manhattan used to be Dutch ( but we traded it for Suriname if I'm correct ) and just about every street name you can't pronounce properly ( van Nuys ) came from the Dutch... We want to be important too!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk



We never forget the dutch:






Lol


----------



## limr

jacohavelaar said:


> Don't forget the Dutch! Flushing, Brooklyn, Manhattan used to be Dutch ( but we traded it for Suriname if I'm correct ) and just about every street name you can't pronounce properly ( van Nuys ) came from the Dutch... We want to be important too!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk



Forget van Nuys, how about Spuyten Duyvil?? 

There's also Yonkers, of course. Used to be Dutch. And all the -kills: Peekskill, Fishkill, Catskill, Wallkill, Schuykill, and my favorite, Kill Van Kull. And there are dozens more smaller streams in the Hudson Valley that have -kill.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> A whole thread about the gifts of the Brits, and no one has mentioned cheddar cheese and the sandwich?



Actually, I believe it started out as a differences thread, but turned into an ass-kiss-fest somewhere along the way


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole thread about the gifts of the Brits, and no one has mentioned cheddar cheese and the sandwich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe it started out as a differences thread, but turned into an ass-kiss-fest somewhere along the way
Click to expand...


Reading is hard, sometimes. 

In that case, I can shift gears a little bit -- they have a weird fascination with putting meat into pies, and covering everything in nasty pastry. My relatives over there kept talking about pork pies like they were a great delicacy -- next time I'll say no thank you, haha.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> jacohavelaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Dutch! Flushing, Brooklyn, Manhattan used to be Dutch ( but we traded it for Suriname if I'm correct ) and just about every street name you can't pronounce properly ( van Nuys ) came from the Dutch... We want to be important too!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget van Nuys, how about Spuyten Duyvil??
> 
> There's also Yonkers, of course. Used to be Dutch. And all the -kills: Peekskill, Fishkill, Catskill, Wallkill, Schuykill, and my favorite, Kill Van Kull. And there are dozens more smaller streams in the Hudson Valley that have -kill.
Click to expand...

Ah the Dutch, they are a blood thirsty lot, this kill, that kill, all the time with the killing.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> I am not sure they are made in the UK, but I love the Martin Logan Theos ESL panels my wife bought me for Christmas.


If we ever decide to move the State of Kansas there, then they will be British Made.  Not sure the Brits would want us there.  We talk to people on the streets and on public transportation.  Even Strangers.  
*
MartinLogan*
2101 Delaware St.
Lawrence, KS 66046
U.S.A.


----------



## Watchful

They don't understand peanut butter....sad.
Poor things.


----------



## john.margetts

We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> They don't understand peanut butter....sad.
> Poor things.


Britons are just nuts about peanut butter: Sales of spread soar ahead of breakfast favourites jam and marmalade


----------



## table1349

john.margetts said:


> We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.


I can get Marmite here in the international foods section of our Mega Mart.  What is the difference between Marmite and Vegemite?  Is it just brand name or are there real differences?  I was led to believe that Marmite was British and Vegemite was Australian.


----------



## limr

john.margetts said:


> We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.



Oh, we understand them, too. THEY'RE POISON!



gryphonslair99 said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get Marmite here in the international foods section of our Mega Mart.  What is the difference between Marmite and Vegemite?  Is it just brand name or are there real differences?  I was led to believe that Marmite was British and Vegemite was Australian.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are brand names and yes, Marmite is generally British while Vegemite is sold in Australia/New Zealand. They are essentially the same but I believe they have slight differences. Back in Istanbul, I was asked by co-workers to put their "Which is better?" argument to rest with a blind taste test, since I was the "unbiased American taster." After I was done with the gagging and dry-heaving, I determined that they are both vile and foul, though Vegemite was foul in a saltier way than Marmite.


----------



## tirediron

Forgot a BIG one that Gryph's recent post reminded me of... what other country could come up with "Wallis & Grommit"?????


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we understand them, too. THEY'RE POISON!
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do understand Vegemite and Marmite, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get Marmite here in the international foods section of our Mega Mart.  What is the difference between Marmite and Vegemite?  Is it just brand name or are there real differences?  I was led to believe that Marmite was British and Vegemite was Australian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are brand names and yes, Marmite is generally British while Vegemite is sold in Australia/New Zealand. They are essentially the same but I believe they have slight differences. Back in Istanbul, I was asked by co-workers to put their "Which is better?" argument to rest with a blind taste test, since I was the "unbiased American taster." After I was done with the gagging and dry-heaving, I determined that they are both vile and foul, though Vegemite was foul in a saltier way than Marmite.
Click to expand...

But it can be a lovely addition to foods.  I especially like it with sharp cheese dishes.  If you make home made mac and cheese add a touch of marmite to the cheese sauce.  Gives it a wonderful flavor.  

It's also good added to fried rice.  My recipe calls for ground chicken but a firm tofu could be substituted for the chicken.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Forgot a BIG one that Gryph's recent post reminded me of... what other country could come up with "Wallis & Grommit"?????


I *LOVE* Wallace & Grommit as well as Shaun the sheep and Chicken Run.   Showed them to the granddaughters and they want to watch them when ever they come over.

I wish we had invented it, Disney World would be a lot more fun with Wallace and Grommit rather then Mickey Mouse.
Think of the ride there would be!

Sorry, must go have a spot of Wensleydale now.


----------



## tirediron

Mmmmmmmmmmm... Wensleydale!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm... Wensleydale!


Ever had it with cranberries or blueberries?  The apricot is nice as well.


----------



## tirediron

Can't say I have.


----------



## table1349

Oh it's lovely stuff.  The mega mart here has a wonderful cheese section.  They have the standard Wensleydale, then they have one that contains either cranberries, blueberries or apricot.  The wife and I will have for a weekend lunch at least a couple of times a month as the French would say, Fromage, always including one of the above, along with fruits and a fresh baked loaf of round bread. 

It also makes a wonderful desert cheese when having guests for dinner.
This is what the mega mart carries.


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.


London is the worst place in England

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Another difference:  We eat cookies, in fact cookies are the favorite desert in the US where as they have Biscuits.   Not to be confused with our biscuits served with butter, jam or honey or my favorite smothered in sausage cream gravy.


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.


Us Northerners are the most friendly, I would talk to anyone even Derrel [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.
> 
> 
> 
> Us Northerners are the most friendly, I would talk to anyone even Derrel [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In this current day and age I might have to disagree with you on that, at least from a photographers stand point.  I thing that Southend, Essex holds the title for now.  Let us not forget: Innocent Photographers Detained by Angry Moms, Called 'Paedophiles'


----------



## john.margetts

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.
> 
> 
> 
> London is the worst place in England
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Written by someone who has never been to Redruth!


----------



## table1349

john.margetts said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.
> 
> 
> 
> London is the worst place in England
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Written by someone who has never been to Redruth!
Click to expand...

Please explain.


----------



## gsgary

john.margetts said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> "4. Talking to strangers unprompted
> This happens most often on public transport. I’ll be on a plane or train in the U.S., minding my own business, when someone I’ve never met will try to start a conversation. Short of pretending to be deaf and/or French, there’s nothing to be done."
> 
> I just want to point out that this does happen in the UK; just not in London.
> 
> It's important to realise that when visiting Great Britain there 4 not 3 distinct areas. England, Wales, Scotland and, of course, London.
> 
> 
> 
> London is the worst place in England
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Written by someone who has never been to Redruth!
Click to expand...

I used to live in St Ives learned my trade at Camborne college 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

gryphonslair99 said:


> Another difference:  We eat cookies, in fact cookies are the favorite desert in the US where as they have Biscuits.   Not to be confused with our biscuits served with butter, jam or honey or my favorite smothered in sausage cream gravy.



See you guys just can't do your baked goods. Your scones are biscuits; your biscuits are cookies your cookies are uncooked and eaten as dough and I don't know what the heck but you get other things wrong too


----------



## john.margetts

Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.


----------



## gsgary

john.margetts said:


> Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.


It's 10 times better than London 10 minutes drive and you are at the best surf beaches in the UK

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another difference:  We eat cookies, in fact cookies are the favorite desert in the US where as they have Biscuits.   Not to be confused with our biscuits served with butter, jam or honey or my favorite smothered in sausage cream gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys just can't do your baked goods. Your scones are biscuits; your biscuits are cookies your cookies are uncooked and eaten as dough and I don't know what the heck but you get other things wrong too
Click to expand...


No, our baked goods are quite good. You all have just mislabeled them 

Scones and biscuits are different. I understand what you call biscuits are what we call cookies, but I don't think what you call scones are what we call biscuits. Your scones may be fluffier than ours and look slightly different, but they're still sweet. Biscuits here are generally savory.


----------



## gsgary

john.margetts said:


> Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.


You have not been to Bradford then

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another difference:  We eat cookies, in fact cookies are the favorite desert in the US where as they have Biscuits.   Not to be confused with our biscuits served with butter, jam or honey or my favorite smothered in sausage cream gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys just can't do your baked goods. Your scones are biscuits; your biscuits are cookies your cookies are uncooked and eaten as dough and I don't know what the heck but you get other things wrong too
Click to expand...

^^^^^ This from the people that put *WHOLE FISH* in pie as well as *BIRDS?  *If you want crispy "biscuits" you should move to Italy and take up biscotti baking.  I personally blame the hard biscuit for the British teeth problem.


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not been to Bradford then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I will repeat myself, Please explain.


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not been to Bradford then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will repeat myself, Please explain.
Click to expand...

Bradford is a **** hole 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another difference:  We eat cookies, in fact cookies are the favorite desert in the US where as they have Biscuits.   Not to be confused with our biscuits served with butter, jam or honey or my favorite smothered in sausage cream gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys just can't do your baked goods. Your scones are biscuits; your biscuits are cookies your cookies are uncooked and eaten as dough and I don't know what the heck but you get other things wrong too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, our baked goods are quite good. You all have just mislabeled them
> 
> Scones and biscuits are different. I understand what you call biscuits are what we call cookies, but I don't think what you call scones are what we call biscuits. Your scones may be fluffier than ours and look slightly different, but they're still sweet. Biscuits here are generally savory.
Click to expand...

Our biscuits basically lack only two thing from their scones.  My biscuit and my scone recipe ingredients: 
*Biscuits*
Ingredients
2 cups flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons shortening
1 cup buttermilk, chilled

*Scones*
Ingredients
2 cups flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup sugar
4 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons shortening
3/4 cup cream
1 egg

I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reduth is the most horrible place I have ever been to - and I have been to most towns in England.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not been to Bradford then
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will repeat myself, Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bradford is a **** hole
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Perhaps if you got the two villages to combine in the middle, perhaps as a suburb of Worcester you could rename it Bradruth ****hole.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.



And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit
Click to expand...

Oh don't tell me you like that spongy angel food type cake like thing for your strawberry shortcake?  Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.


----------



## Designer

Overread said:


> See you guys just can't do your baked goods. Your scones are biscuits; your biscuits are cookies your cookies are uncooked and eaten as dough and I don't know what the heck but you get other things wrong too


One granddaughter spent the first 5 years of her life in England, therefore picked up most of the accent and terminology.  Upon returning to the States her older brothers worked it out of her, but she can go back into the accent at will.  Very cute!


----------



## Designer

gryphonslair99 said:


> Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.


If I could bake a half-way decent scone, I'm sure I would want strawberries on it.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't tell me you like that spongy angel food type cake like thing for your strawberry shortcake?  Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about? Shortcake and sponge cake aren't the same thing.


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could bake a half-way decent scone, I'm sure I would want strawberries on it.
Click to expand...

It's not tough.  Try this recipe.  Just leave out the currants or cranberries and don't sugar the strawberries quite as much when you cut them up.  

*Ingredients*
2 cups flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup sugar
4 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons shortening
3/4 cup cream
1 egg
Handful dried currants or dried cranberries

*Directions*
Heat oven to 375 degrees.
In a large mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt and sugar. Mix well. Cut in butter and shortening. In a separate bowl, combine cream with beaten egg then add to dry ingredients. Stir in fruit. Turn dough out onto a floured surface. Roll dough out and cut into biscuit size rounds. Bake for 15 minutes or until brown.

This is the way the recipe was given to me.  The only change I have made is I sift my dry ingredients onto a plastic foldable cutting sheet and then ad them to my wet mixture in a large bowl.  I do this slowly, about 1/3 at a time until it is just incorporated, before adding more of the dry ingredients.  Just the way I learned to bake.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't tell me you like that spongy angel food type cake like thing for your strawberry shortcake?  Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Shortcake and sponge cake aren't the same thing.
Click to expand...

Have you never seen these in your grocery store?






Disgusting things that seem to be quite popular.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't tell me you like that spongy angel food type cake like thing for your strawberry shortcake?  Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Shortcake and sponge cake aren't the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never seen these in your grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting things that seem to be quite popular.
Click to expand...


Yes, I have seen those, but a) we don't have Publix in the northeast, and b) those are not called shortcake here.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in some parts of the country where they do put sugar in their biscuits.  Generally when using them for strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why it's called strawberry *shortcake* and not strawberry biscuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't tell me you like that spongy angel food type cake like thing for your strawberry shortcake?  Try it sometime with my scone recipe and see what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Shortcake and sponge cake aren't the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never seen these in your grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting things that seem to be quite popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have seen those, but a) we don't have Publix in the northeast, and b) those are not called shortcake here.
Click to expand...

They are made by a host of different companies and while they are called shortcakes they are not in my book.

On a different note you might enjoy this.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> They are made by a host of different companies and while they are called shortcakes they are not in my book.
> 
> On a different note you might enjoy this.



As I just said, they are _not_ called shortcake here. Not even on the package. They are called dessert shells.


----------



## robbins.photo

Canon vrs Nikon vrs Sony.  UV filter or no UV filter.  Manual mode or some other mode.  

I'd seen them all.  The great philosophical debates of the ages, played out time and time again here on TPF.  But nothing had truly prepared me for the short cake vrs sponge cake Armageddon that was about to ensue....


----------



## Watchful

I can remember back to a time before the Spongecake Wars had begun. It was a peaceful time, a time of understanding and compassion, then on that fateful day in 2016, the world itself was cast into turmoil the likes of which had never been imagined before, the day of the sponge heard round the world...


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> Canon vrs Nikon vrs Sony.  UV filter or no UV filter.  Manual mode or some other mode.
> 
> I'd seen them all.  The great philosophical debates of the ages, played out time and time again here on TPF.  But nothing had truly prepared me for the short cake vrs sponge cake Armageddon that was about to ensue....


*NO. NO DEBATE!* Sponge cake is not for short cake.  Only proper short cake is for short cake.  No Short Cake for You for One Month.  Now Get Out!


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are made by a host of different companies and while they are called shortcakes they are not in my book.
> 
> On a different note you might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I just said, they are _not_ called shortcake here. Not even on the package. They are called dessert shells.
Click to expand...

They are no more than Twinkles with out the twink.


----------



## table1349

I thought that it might be good to start a thread titled The Difference between the French and everyone else.  Then I realized how short a thread it would be since the EVERYTHING about the French is different than everyone else.


----------



## Watchful

Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.

Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!


----------



## Overread

I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans  

*hides*


----------



## Watchful

Overread said:


> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*


You've never had a Yankee Potroast!


----------



## Overread

Watchful said:


> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!



To be fair in the UK we don't really have much tipping. It's there, but most of the staff in places like restaurants are under full pay anyway. I know in other countries it can differ and can even be up to most if not nearly all their wages are from tips. 

But we just don't think about tipping unless the staff really goes out of their way. Otherwise its just service as rendered and thus they get the fee on the bill. Brits are more likely to tip regular places they go to


----------



## robbins.photo

Overread said:


> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*


Well you can trust a Frenchman to know the name, but he'll charge you $200 for a portion that won't feed a mouse.  The German?  Not so sure.  Everything my grandmother cooked that was a recipe from the "old country" smelled like feet.  As to the Dutch, not sure.. Maybe it's the shoes.. can't quite put my finger on it.. lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair in the UK we don't really have much tipping. It's there, but most of the staff in places like restaurants are under full pay anyway. I know in other countries it can differ and can even be up to most if not nearly all their wages are from tips.
> 
> But we just don't think about tipping unless the staff really goes out of their way. Otherwise its just service as rendered and thus they get the fee on the bill. Brits are more likely to tip regular places they go to
Click to expand...

Yeah, we never quite got over the idea of monetary slavery over here.  Decent wage and all that.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had a Yankee Potroast!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have never had a good British Sunday Roast.  They don't use a chuck roast that requires long slow cooking to tenderize it.  The British Sunday Roast is generally a rib or strip roast.  A fine cut of meat for a fine dinner.


----------



## gsgary

Watchful said:


> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!


You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Overread said:


> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*


Yeah you better hide.  At the Bakery World Cup in 2012 USA took silver after Japan and before Tiawan.  This year, it was South Korea, Taiwan and France in that order.   Don't see no Bleedin Brits in the pack now, do you???


----------



## Designer

Overread said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair in the UK we don't really have much tipping. It's there, but most of the staff in places like restaurants are under full pay anyway. I know in other countries it can differ and can even be up to most if not nearly all their wages are from tips.
> 
> But we just don't think about tipping unless the staff really goes out of their way. Otherwise its just service as rendered and thus they get the fee on the bill. Brits are more likely to tip regular places they go to
Click to expand...

I STILL ache with embarrassment when I tipped at a restaurant in Disney Paris.  The waiter told me "it's not allowed", but my foolish American habit of tipping caved in and I left money on the table.  I was so sick of embarrassment that I could not sleep that night.

Eventually I learned why they have that policy, and I figure they probably see tipping by more people that just me.

I live most of my life being embarrassed about something or other.


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*



Yeah, you'd BETTER hide, you redcoat you!! 





gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You are not in the service industry.

All around Europe, service industry employees are paid a much higher salary and tipping is generally minimal, maybe a bit higher for extra good service. Here, it's a different story, so yes, the Americans are going to continue tipping a higher percentage until the system changes.

As for being a "mug" for helping a service industry employee make a living when they are busting their asses so you don't have to pour your own damn beer or cook your own food, just realize that if you try that attitude in a restaurant or bar here, you should expect there to be bodily fluids in your food or drink. If you're lucky, it will just be saliva.


----------



## Designer

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds like you have never had a good British Sunday Roast.  They don't use a chuck roast that requires long slow cooking to tenderize it.  The British Sunday Roast is generally a rib or strip roast.  A fine cut of meat for a fine dinner.


My mother (not British) used to put a roast in the oven before church, and by the time we got home it was burned to a crisp.  

Every time.


----------



## Overread

gryphonslair99 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you better hide.  At the Bakery World Cup in 2012 USA took silver after Japan and before Tiawan.  This year, it was South Korea, Taiwan and France in that order.   Don't see no Bleedin Brits in the pack now, do you???
Click to expand...


A full English breakfast would be unfair to the other competitors trying to win; so we let the rest of the world have fun


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd trust a Frenchman, German or even the Dutch with cooking and the names of baked delicacies more than the Americans
> 
> *hides*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'd BETTER hide, you redcoat you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not in the service industry.
> 
> All around Europe, service industry employees are paid a much higher salary and tipping is generally minimal, maybe a bit higher for extra good service. Here, it's a different story, so yes, the Americans are going to continue tipping a higher percentage until the system changes.
> 
> As for being a "mug" for helping a service industry employee make a living when they are busting their asses so you don't have to pour your own damn beer or cook your own food, just realize that if you try that attitude in a restaurant or bar here, you should expect there to be bodily fluids in your food or drink. If you're lucky, it will just be saliva.
Click to expand...

I thought that came as standard after watching Bar Rescue 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Designer said:


> .


My mother (not British) used to put a roast in the oven before church, and by the time we got home it was burned to a crisp. 

Every time.[/QUOTE]

SEe that reminds me of bangers and mash for years mostly because my mother would stick them in the oven and then - forget about them. 

Also the same with loads of people and BBQ cooking - sausages are not charred sticks with a bit of softness in the middle!


----------



## robbins.photo

gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well I might be in the minority here but I prefer the concept of tipping.   When I go to a restaurant if I get good service I can show my appreciation by leaving a generous tip.   It incentivizes the waiter or waitress to give me good service,  knowing that the level of service they provide directly impacts their take home pay.

I have a friend who started out as a waiter for a high end restaurant, and later got promoted to Maitre D.  His actual wages are a drop in the bucket compared to the tips he receives.  In fact he makes so much in tips that he kept his job even after he graduated from law school.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> As for being a "mug" for helping a service industry employee make a living when they are busting their asses so you don't have to pour your own damn beer or cook your own food, just realize that if you try that attitude in a restaurant or bar here, you should expect there to be bodily fluids in your food or drink. If you're lucky, it will just be saliva.


I'll just say that true butter is not naturally yellow.  In an american restaurant, if it isn't in a little foil package, I wouldn't eat yellow butter if they serve it to you.


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have never had a good British Sunday Roast.  They don't use a chuck roast that requires long slow cooking to tenderize it.  The British Sunday Roast is generally a rib or strip roast.  A fine cut of meat for a fine dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother (not British) used to put a roast in the oven before church, and by the time we got home it was burned to a crisp.
> 
> Every time.
Click to expand...

Been there, done that, have the miniature chainsaw to prove it.  

My mother in law was amazed the first time she tasted my brined turkey.  She had never heard of such a thing.  Like most American women of that age she stuck in a hot oven and basted it every thirty minutes thinking the juice would suck back in.


----------



## gsgary

robbins.photo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I might be in the minority here but I prefer the concept of tipping.   When I go to a restaurant if I get good service I can show my appreciation by leaving a generous tip.   It incentivizes the waiter or waitress to give me good service,  knowing that the level of service they provide directly impacts their take home pay.
> 
> I have a friend who started out as a waiter for a high end restaurant, and later got promoted to Maitre D.  His actual wages are a drop in the bucket compared to the tips he receives.  In fact he makes so much in tips that he kept his job even after he graduated from law school.
Click to expand...

If I get bad service and bad food I will refuse to pay the bill and never go there again, we eat out every week so it would be their loss

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I might be in the minority here but I prefer the concept of tipping.   When I go to a restaurant if I get good service I can show my appreciation by leaving a generous tip.   It incentivizes the waiter or waitress to give me good service,  knowing that the level of service they provide directly impacts their take home pay.
> 
> I have a friend who started out as a waiter for a high end restaurant, and later got promoted to Maitre D.  His actual wages are a drop in the bucket compared to the tips he receives.  In fact he makes so much in tips that he kept his job even after he graduated from law school.
Click to expand...

That's why I don't like tipping.  Most of the rest of the world wants to give their customers good service and those that don't aren't in business long.  Here they have to give good service to get paid.  And when the food sucks, they are the ones that suffer even though it wasn't them that made the food.

Of course being an american I tip like everyone else, even though I disagree with the concept.  

It reminds me of the no taxes for business here in our state.  The Governor said it would be an incentive for business to hire more people.  

On a radio show the other day one of the small business owners flat stated he wasn't hiring any more people.   He doesn't need them.  He took the savings and redid his family room.


----------



## robbins.photo

gsgary said:


> If I get bad service and bad food I will refuse to pay the bill and never go there again, we eat out every week so it would be their loss



Which may or may not cause a server to eventually be fired but for the most part probably has little to no impact on how they treat you as a customer, after all the opportunities for advancement are very few and far between so as a result you'll wind up getting pretty much the minimum acceptable service in most cases.

But I guess to each their own, me I prefer to tip.  If I go to a restaurant and get bad service I don't tip, instead I save that tip and give it to the next waiter or waitress who gives me great service on top of the tip I'd planned to give them anyway.  As a result I've given some pretty generous tips.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> That's why I don't like tipping.  Most of the rest of the world wants to give their customers good service and those that don't aren't in business long.  Here they have to give good service to get paid.  And when the food sucks, they are the ones that suffer even though it wasn't them that made the food.



Not necessarily. Most people here are able to separate the food with the service. It all depends on how the front of the house deals with complaints about the food. I've had tables that complained about just about everything but I still got a good tip from them because they knew that I had nothing to do with what they were dissatisfied with.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get bad service and bad food I will refuse to pay the bill and never go there again, we eat out every week so it would be their loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which may or may not cause a server to eventually be fired but for the most part probably has little to no impact on how they treat you as a customer, after all the opportunities for advancement are very few and far between so as a result you'll wind up getting pretty much the minimum acceptable service in most cases.
> 
> But I guess to each their own, me I prefer to tip.  If I go to a restaurant and get bad service I don't tip, instead I save that tip and give it to the next waiter or waitress who gives me great service on top of the tip I'd planned to give them anyway.  As a result I've given some pretty generous tips.
Click to expand...


I would SO seat you in my section


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> I would SO seat you in my section



Well I don't eat out a whole lot, funny thing is though probably the best tips I've ever given were at places that aren't real high end restaurants.  Village inn waitress got $100 tip, I'd gotten bad service several times in a row at other places and she pretty much hit the lotto.  She deserved it though, phenomenal service even though the place was busy.  


Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

gsgary said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits seem to think that because they can drive across their entire country in a day, they can do the same in America. They complain about a 2 hour road trip there while Americans think nothing of a 12 hour drive for a weekend away.
> 
> Brits are the worst tippers in the world, complaining about having been asked at all, let alone the American custom of 20%!
> 
> 
> 
> You are mugs then, why should we tip I don't get a tip at work, a lot of restaurants were using tip money to make wages up to the minimum wage no way I'm helping them do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I might be in the minority here but I prefer the concept of tipping.   When I go to a restaurant if I get good service I can show my appreciation by leaving a generous tip.   It incentivizes the waiter or waitress to give me good service,  knowing that the level of service they provide directly impacts their take home pay.
> 
> I have a friend who started out as a waiter for a high end restaurant, and later got promoted to Maitre D.  His actual wages are a drop in the bucket compared to the tips he receives.  In fact he makes so much in tips that he kept his job even after he graduated from law school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get bad service and bad food I will refuse to pay the bill and never go there again, we eat out every week so it would be their loss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Maybe if you left a nice tip, you wouldn't get bad service. I always go to the same 7 or 8 restaurants and always leave a very  large tip and am treated like royalty...not the British royalty though, the good kind.


----------



## Watchful

I suppose someone needs to mention the elephant in the room...British dental care.


----------



## Designer

Overread said:


> A full English breakfast would be unfair to the other competitors trying to win; so we let the rest of the world have fun


Oh, now you're teasing me!  

Perhaps I will attempt it at home someday.  

Someday when I have three or four big eaters over for breakfast.


----------



## Designer

Watchful said:


> Maybe if you left a nice tip, you wouldn't get bad service.


What should I do when I get bad service?  Seems like that's a regular question in my family.  It's too early to give a huge tip expecting good service, because I've already received bad service.  Tipping bad service seems counter-productive.


----------



## john.margetts

Watchful said:


> I suppose someone needs to mention the elephant in the room...British dental care.


And what, exactly, is wrong with British dental care?


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would SO seat you in my section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't eat out a whole lot, funny thing is though probably the best tips I've ever given were at places that aren't real high end restaurants.  Village inn waitress got $100 tip, I'd gotten bad service several times in a row at other places and she pretty much hit the lotto.  She deserved it though, phenomenal service even though the place was busy.
Click to expand...


Well, to be fair, we're a couple thousand miles away. And I'm not a waitress anymore. So there is that


----------



## Watchful

You tell the waitress / waiter that you are going to give a tip of 10% this time because you feel that was how much effort they put into the service, and that next time you are willing to tip according to the level of service again, and that rate will be up to him / her. And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.
Then go back the following week.
If they don't catch on, try another restaurant.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Well, to be fair, we're a couple thousand miles away. And I'm not a waitress anymore. So there is that



Lol.. well who knows, maybe some day I'll make a trip back to the east coast.  Well, once the statue of limitations runs out, naturally.. lol


----------



## Watchful

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, we're a couple thousand miles away. And I'm not a waitress anymore. So there is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. well who knows, maybe some day I'll make a trip back to the east coast.  Well, once the statue of limitations runs out, naturally.. lol
Click to expand...

I realize that you just made a typo in the spelling of statute of limitations, but it made me chuckle because as kids, my sister actually thought it was called a 'statue of limitations', like a figure or figurine that was limited in some way.  

Back to the OP, She also thought that Liverpool was a small lake near Washington DC.  I am still at a loss how she ever got that idea.


----------



## weepete

I'll take a full Scottish breakfast over a full English breakfast every time, I like my haggis, square sausage and tattie scones in the morning!

I do have a soft spot for hash browns though, they are lovely


----------



## Watchful

Oh, Brits can't make a good pumpkin pie to save themselves. You have to be able to make pumpkin pie.


----------



## Overread

Watchful said:


> Oh, Brits can't make a good pumpkin pie to save themselves. You have to be able to make pumpkin pie.



Some of us are still resisting Halloween


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Brits can't make a good pumpkin pie to save themselves. You have to be able to make pumpkin pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still resisting Halloween
Click to expand...


No no no, pumpkin pie has nothing to do with Hallowe'en! It's about Thanksgiving! Y'know, that holiday that we have to give thanks that we're not in England anymore? 

*hides*


----------



## Watchful

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Brits can't make a good pumpkin pie to save themselves. You have to be able to make pumpkin pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still resisting Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no no, pumpkin pie has nothing to do with Hallowe'en! It's about Thanksgiving! Y'know, that holiday that we have to give thanks that we're not in England anymore?
> 
> *hides*
Click to expand...

^^ That's the one we like the most of all the Holidays.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> I suppose someone needs to mention the elephant in the room...British dental care.


The elephant left with the herd long ago.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would SO seat you in my section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't eat out a whole lot, funny thing is though probably the best tips I've ever given were at places that aren't real high end restaurants.  Village inn waitress got $100 tip, I'd gotten bad service several times in a row at other places and she pretty much hit the lotto.  She deserved it though, phenomenal service even though the place was busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, we're a couple thousand miles away. And I'm not a waitress anymore. So there is that
Click to expand...

How long has it been?  More and more of those kinds of jobs have become McJobs.  A few years ago waiters and waitresses seemed to care about giving good service.  We have a few restaurants as well as other service businesses around here that pay all their employees a full wage.  They have signs up expressly advising that they do not accept tips.  Always get great service these places.


----------



## table1349

weepete said:


> I'll take a full Scottish breakfast over a full English breakfast every time, I like my haggis, square sausage and tattie scones in the morning!
> 
> I do have a soft spot for hash browns though, they are lovely


Give me a southern breakfast any time.  Eggs, Biscuits with gravy, hash browns and a nice slab of southern cured ham.  If you are feeling particularly peckish then add a stack of flap jacks.


----------



## Watchful

weepete said:


> I'll take a full Scottish breakfast over a full English breakfast every time, I like my haggis, square sausage and tattie scones in the morning!
> 
> I do have a soft spot for hash browns though, they are lovely


You should go to the Waffle House then.


----------



## JonA_CT

The tipping habit is hard to break as an American, I gotta tell you. When I was in the pub with my cousin, I started to try to be my normal amount of generous as I got a few pints in. The bar mistress rolled her eyes and sighed in the direction of my cousin, who would pull the few quid I left on the bar back and put it in his pocket


----------



## Watchful

JonA_CT said:


> The tipping habit is hard to break as an American, I gotta tell you. When I was in the pub with my cousin, I started to try to be my normal amount of generous as I got a few pints in. The bar mistress rolled her eyes and sighed in the direction of my cousin, who would pull the few quid I left on the bar back and put it in his pocket


You have to give up a lot of the common courtesies in the UK, tipping, talking to people, being friendly. I see why so many Brits use forums, it's the only contact with strangers they get.


----------



## table1349

We could kill tipping here in an instant if we wanted to.  From now on pay everyone the same $2.00 an hour for their work. The teacher needs more then they will have to be the best teacher in the school and hope those they teacher well enough that in a few years their student will give them a tip once they realize the value of what they taught.  The doctor needs to make sure that their surgery, diagnosis etc. are spot on, timely and maybe they will get a tip from the patient.  Let the business owner, CEO gets paid $2.00 an hour and the employees decide on a daily basis what they should receive.  Tipping would be a thing of the past in a month from all the @$$ kissing everyone would realize they have to do.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tipping habit is hard to break as an American, I gotta tell you. When I was in the pub with my cousin, I started to try to be my normal amount of generous as I got a few pints in. The bar mistress rolled her eyes and sighed in the direction of my cousin, who would pull the few quid I left on the bar back and put it in his pocket
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give up a lot of the common courtesies in the UK, tipping, talking to people, being friendly. I see why so many Brits use forums, it's the only contact with strangers they get.
Click to expand...

Many in the world view them as uncommon courtesies or even discourticies.  

In the UK and most of Europe people are expected to do their job and in turn they expect to get a fair wage.  When we were in the UK we found people quite friendly.  They were more reserved but I'm not sure that is such a bad thing.  One fellow explained that it was because they don't want to seem pretentious to others.  They live their lives and let others live theirs.  One thing I have found from our time living in Europe, be it the Britts, Germans, Dutch, Italians and yes even though I joke about them, the French, once one has accepted you as a friend, you are a true friend for life.  This seemed to hold true in virtually every european nation we visited.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> How long has it been?  More and more of those kinds of jobs have become McJobs.  A few years ago waiters and waitresses seemed to care about giving good service.  We have a few restaurants as well as other service businesses around here that pay all their employees a full wage.  They have signs up expressly advising that they do not accept tips.  Always get great service these places.



Less time than you might think.

Someone who hasn't been in the restaurant business has a hard time understanding what it's like to work in it. To be a good front of the house worker takes more skill and thought than others give credit for, but most customers understand that the wait staff is not cooking the food, and so if the food sucks, they're generally not going to punish their server for it. A good restaurant puts just as much care into training their wait staff as they do about their food. Perhaps chain restaurants are skimping on waitstaff training, but their turnover is huge, even moreso than in non-franchised restaurants.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Brits can't make a good pumpkin pie to save themselves. You have to be able to make pumpkin pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still resisting Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no no, pumpkin pie has nothing to do with Hallowe'en! It's about Thanksgiving! Y'know, that holiday that we have to give thanks that we're not in England anymore?
> 
> *hides*
Click to expand...

I always thought it was to give thanks to the real americans, they didn't use that word,  that saved a bunch of starving europeans from dying of starvation.  We certainly thanked them.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been?  More and more of those kinds of jobs have become McJobs.  A few years ago waiters and waitresses seemed to care about giving good service.  We have a few restaurants as well as other service businesses around here that pay all their employees a full wage.  They have signs up expressly advising that they do not accept tips.  Always get great service these places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less time than you might think.
> 
> Someone who hasn't been in the restaurant business has a hard time understanding what it's like to work in it. To be a good front of the house worker takes more skill and thought than others give give credit for, but most customers understand that the wait staff is not cooking the food, and so if the food sucks, they're generally not going to punish their server for it. A good restaurant puts just as much care into training their wait staff as they do about their food. Perhaps chain restaurants are skimping on waitstaff training, but their turnover is huge, even moreso than in non-franchised restaurants.
Click to expand...


Been there as a manager, but that was over 35 years ago. The owner saw to it that everyone got paid a real salary.  They did accept tips but they were not expected.  Service was good because people wanted to work there.  Everyone from the bus boy to the wait staff, to the cooks etc. all were treated well.  It was also properly staffed.  Two of our sons were waiters in their high school years in a nice Italian place.  Again they were treated pretty well, but they did have to rely on tips.  One has stayed in the food industry and is the head of catering including preparation of the food.  He gets a full decent wage.  The service he puts out is second to none.  He understands that he isn't going to be head of catering if they do a lousy job since their catering business will decline and die.


----------



## Watchful

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been?  More and more of those kinds of jobs have become McJobs.  A few years ago waiters and waitresses seemed to care about giving good service.  We have a few restaurants as well as other service businesses around here that pay all their employees a full wage.  They have signs up expressly advising that they do not accept tips.  Always get great service these places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less time than you might think.
> 
> Someone who hasn't been in the restaurant business has a hard time understanding what it's like to work in it. To be a good front of the house worker takes more skill and thought than others give credit for, but most customers understand that the wait staff is not cooking the food, and so if the food sucks, they're generally not going to punish their server for it. A good restaurant puts just as much care into training their wait staff as they do about their food. Perhaps chain restaurants are skimping on waitstaff training, but their turnover is huge, even moreso than in non-franchised restaurants.
Click to expand...

This is true, the waitperson is the face of the facility. The only time I ever got upset at a server about the quality of the food was when I ordered a bean and cheese burrito at one of my favorite restaurants, a family owned Mexican place, and the cheese was not melted into it. I asked the server to please take care of it and was told that 'the cheese is not supposed to be melted in a burrito'. To which I replied, then you owe me for the 50 other ones I have gotten here before that were done wrong, or just make this one right please. 
I still gave my 10% 'slap in the face' tip.
The next time we went there she had been replaced.


----------



## limr

Watchful said:


> This is true, the waitperson is the face of the facility. The only time I ever got upset at a server about the quality of the food was when I ordered a bean and cheese burrito at one of my favorite restaurants, a family owned Mexican place, and the cheese was not melted into it. I asked the server to please take care of it and was told that 'the cheese is not supposed to be melted in a burrito'. To which I replied, then you owe me for the 50 other ones I have gotten here before that were done wrong, or just make this one right please.
> I still gave my 10% 'slap in the face' tip.
> The next time we went there she had been replaced.



Yes - it wasn't her fault that the food was prepared incorrectly, but it WAS her fault that a) she didn't know how it was supposed to go out (a good server knows the menu), and b) that she didn't just apologize and fix the error, even if she thought it wasn't one.

Because I've been in their position and understand what it's involved, I will generally tip a server very well. On the other hand, again having been in their position, I also know how to tell if I'm dealing with a crappy server as opposed to one who is either slammed or dealing with a crappy kitchen. In the case of a crappy server, I will definitely leave a lower-than-average tip.

And servers remember you. If I gave someone really great service but they gave me a crappy tip anyway, guess what? Next time you are sat in my section, you will get the service that you paid for. I don't even care about the tip at that point because you've already proven that you'll give a crappy one, so why am I going to bust my ass over you if the end result is the same?

It works the same way within the staff as well. As a bartender, I would serve customers but also pour the drinks for the table (service bar - some restaurants if they are big enough have separate bartenders for each.) The servers would give a share of their tips to me (as well as to busboys and, if we had one that night, the expediter.) There was one guy I worked with who was a crappy waiter and he would often forget to tip me out. So the next time we'd work together, I would "happen" to forget tickets or pour his drinks last.


----------



## Designer

Watchful said:


> And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.


Odd that you say that.  Most places around here share tips.  So it really doesn't matter who they are, what kind of service they give, if you remember their name or any of that.  Shared tips ought to be discouraged because it does absolutely nothing to assure proper service.  In many of these places, one person shows us the table, another takes our order, yet another brings the food.  We see each person only once.  Even if we wish to tip only one particular person, they all share.


----------



## Watchful

Designer said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that you say that.  Most places around here share tips.  So it really doesn't matter who they are, what kind of service they give, if you remember their name or any of that.  Shared tips ought to be discouraged because it does absolutely nothing to assure proper service.  In many of these places, one person shows us the table, another takes our order, yet another brings the food.  We see each person only once.  Even if we wish to tip only one particular person, they all share.
Click to expand...

I have never been to a place like that myself. Is that a franchise thing? I don't eat at franchise restaurants.


----------



## tirediron

Ehhh... sorry.  Not buying it.  When you agree to do a job, you generally know what the salary is, and you should do the best job you can irrespective of the circumstances.  The customer should not have to buy good service.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> Been there as a manager, but that was over 35 years ago. The owner saw to it that everyone got paid a real salary.  They did accept tips but they were not expected.  Service was good because people wanted to work there.  Everyone from the bus boy to the wait staff, to the cooks etc. all were treated well.  It was also properly staffed.  Two of our sons were waiters in their high school years in a nice Italian place.  Again they were treated pretty well, but they did have to rely on tips.  One has stayed in the food industry and is the head of catering including preparation of the food.  He gets a full decent wage.  The service he puts out is second to none.  He understands that he isn't going to be head of catering if they do a lousy job since their catering business will decline and die.



I waitressed through college at a few places, and I also waitressed after grad school before I went overseas. When I came back to the States, I once again got myself a waitressing job to supplement my adjunct pay, and then moved to bartending. So my latest stint in the restaurant business lasted from 2004 until about 2011 or so, so it's only been about 5 years that I'm out of the business. And to be honest, I can't even say I'm totally done with it because some days I'm seriously tempted to just bag this whole academic BS and get a full-time bartending job in one of the higher-end restaurants that Buzz's father does business with.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that you say that.  Most places around here share tips.  So it really doesn't matter who they are, what kind of service they give, if you remember their name or any of that.  Shared tips ought to be discouraged because it does absolutely nothing to assure proper service.  In many of these places, one person shows us the table, another takes our order, yet another brings the food.  We see each person only once.  Even if we wish to tip only one particular person, they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to a place like that myself. Is that a franchise thing? I don't eat at franchise restaurants.
Click to expand...

You might actually be surprised.  It is the idea of team work so the wait staff and bartenders share a portion of their tips with the back line and cleanup staff.  This is done at the end of the night after all the customers are gone.


----------



## limr

Watchful said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that you say that.  Most places around here share tips.  So it really doesn't matter who they are, what kind of service they give, if you remember their name or any of that.  Shared tips ought to be discouraged because it does absolutely nothing to assure proper service.  In many of these places, one person shows us the table, another takes our order, yet another brings the food.  We see each person only once.  Even if we wish to tip only one particular person, they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to a place like that myself. Is that a franchise thing? I don't eat at franchise restaurants.
Click to expand...


No, it's a common thing to pool tips. The way of doing it depends. Where I worked (which was not a franchise), you'd tip a percentage to the bartender, the bus kids, and the food runners. And then if there are several bus kids and food runners on duty, they will split all the tip outs evenly amongst themselves. Everyone generally knew that if they wanted more money, they support the wait staff well because they are the ones representing everyone else, and they are the ones the customer thinks of when tipping.


----------



## Watchful

limr said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> And use his / her name when addressing them. If you know who they are, they will be likely to remember who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that you say that.  Most places around here share tips.  So it really doesn't matter who they are, what kind of service they give, if you remember their name or any of that.  Shared tips ought to be discouraged because it does absolutely nothing to assure proper service.  In many of these places, one person shows us the table, another takes our order, yet another brings the food.  We see each person only once.  Even if we wish to tip only one particular person, they all share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to a place like that myself. Is that a franchise thing? I don't eat at franchise restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a common thing to pool tips. The way of doing it depends. Where I worked (which was not a franchise), you'd tip a percentage to the bartender, the bus kids, and the food runners. And then if there are several bus kids and food runners on duty, they will split all the tip outs evenly amongst themselves. Everyone generally knew that if they wanted more money, they support the wait staff well because they are the ones representing everyone else, and they are the ones the customer thinks of when tipping.
Click to expand...

That makes sense, that way everyone works as a team to be as courteous and helpful as possible to make a lot more spending money. I had never heard of it, but it's been 40 years since I did any restaurant waiter work. I worked in an little Italian place called My Mother's Restaurant.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> And to be honest, I can't even say I'm totally done with it because some days I'm seriously tempted to just bag this whole academic BS and get a full-time bartending job in one of the higher-end restaurants that Buzz's father does business with.


There is a lot to be said about not having to deal with the BS on a daily basis.  Academia doesn't have a monopoly on BS.  I'm retired, but my wife is still there, dealing with the BS every day and hating every minute of it.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there as a manager, but that was over 35 years ago. The owner saw to it that everyone got paid a real salary.  They did accept tips but they were not expected.  Service was good because people wanted to work there.  Everyone from the bus boy to the wait staff, to the cooks etc. all were treated well.  It was also properly staffed.  Two of our sons were waiters in their high school years in a nice Italian place.  Again they were treated pretty well, but they did have to rely on tips.  One has stayed in the food industry and is the head of catering including preparation of the food.  He gets a full decent wage.  The service he puts out is second to none.  He understands that he isn't going to be head of catering if they do a lousy job since their catering business will decline and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waitressed through college at a few places, and I also waitressed after grad school before I went overseas. When I came back to the States, I once again got myself a waitressing job to supplement my adjunct pay, and then moved to bartending. So my latest stint in the restaurant business lasted from 2004 until about 2011 or so, so it's only been about 5 years that I'm out of the business. And to be honest, I can't even say I'm totally done with it because some days I'm seriously tempted to just bag this whole academic BS and get a full-time bartending job in one of the higher-end restaurants that Buzz's father does business with.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if you got a good thing going, stay with it.  Doesn't matter where you work they all have the BS factor and BS days.  Even being retired now I have BS days.  The wife is the boss at the Bank she works and as the boss she still has BS days.  The only consolidation for her, she can spread the BS around as needed.


----------



## limr

Oh please, I know all about the various kinds of BS. This ain't my first time around the block. If there are people involved, there will be BS. It's all just a matter of what manner of big steaming pile you are willing to deal with.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> *Yeah, if you got a good thing going, stay with it.*  Doesn't matter where you work they all have the BS factor and BS days.  Even being retired now I have BS days.  The wife is the boss at the Bank she works and as the boss she still has BS days.  The only consolidation for her, she can spread the BS around as needed.



Aye, well there's the rub, innit?


----------



## Watchful

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to be honest, I can't even say I'm totally done with it because some days I'm seriously tempted to just bag this whole academic BS and get a full-time bartending job in one of the higher-end restaurants that Buzz's father does business with.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot to be said about not having to deal with the BS on a daily basis.  Academia doesn't have a monopoly on BS.  I'm retired, but my wife is still there, dealing with the BS every day and hating every minute of it.
Click to expand...

My wife and I have never had to do any type of work that we hated, we were blessed to find work we loved.


----------



## table1349

Personally I think we need a Canadian Thread.  I'm reading Uncle John's Bathroom reader Plunges into Canada eh.  Some interesting and funny stuff in it.  






After that one I am going to read Uncle Johns Bathroom Reader Weird Canada.  Not sure how much weirder it can get from the one I am reading now.


----------



## table1349

For all our British friends as well as all our friends in the commonwealth,  *God Save the Queen *on this, her  90th birthday.


----------



## 407370

Us Brits do have some food peculiarities when compared to USA. 

If we go for a high class meal we assume we will be going to a chip shop on the way home as we have associated high class food with minuscule portions but similar establishments in the USA will feed you until full. 

We also assume that the wine will cost more than the food and that a glass of fizzy water will cost pretty much the same as a glass of wine.

Brits have a hard time complaining about food but complaining about service / food seems to be part of the experience in most USA restaurants.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Oh please, I know all about the various kinds of BS. This ain't my first time around the block. If there are people involved, there will be BS. It's all just a matter of what manner of big steaming pile you are willing to deal with.



Well having worked for a University myself years ago on the support staff the thing that always struck me is that Academia and it's related support positions seem to have it's own peculiar brand of BS that is rather unique.

In most other jobs, yes, you have a certain level of BS.  Everyone knows it's BS.  They often gripe about the BS they have to put up with to do the job.  It's normal, expected, and in a strange way comforting.

In Academia, however, it was my experience that the BS isn't just built in as it is with many jobs, it's intentionally added on after the fact.  What made matters worse, those that added the BS not only expected you to accept it, they wanted you to embrace it wholeheartedly.  It was if there was an entire level of management who's only job was to add BS to your job.  I'd never seen anything quite like it.

You couldn't just say, wow.. this is BS.  You couldn't think to yourself, wow, what BS and just quietly go on about your business.  Oh no, you had to pick up some pom poms and proclaim from the rooftops that this was not BS, this was the most amazing idea ever!  

Worse yet you were expected to report those that did say, hey, this is BS.  If you heard someone saying this was BS and didn't report them, you might get reported yourself.  So it became almost a soviet gulag level of BS.


----------



## KenC

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, I know all about the various kinds of BS. This ain't my first time around the block. If there are people involved, there will be BS. It's all just a matter of what manner of big steaming pile you are willing to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well having worked for a University myself years ago on the support staff the thing that always struck me is that Academia and it's related support positions seem to have it's own peculiar brand of BS that is rather unique.
> 
> In most other jobs, yes, you have a certain level of BS.  Everyone knows it's BS.  They often gripe about the BS they have to put up with to do the job.  It's normal, expected, and in a strange way comforting.
> 
> In Academia, however, it was my experience that the BS isn't just built in as it is with many jobs, it's intentionally added on after the fact.  What made matters worse, those that added the BS not only expected you to accept it, they wanted you to embrace it wholeheartedly.  It was if there was an entire level of management who's only job was to add BS to your job.  I'd never seen anything quite like it.
> 
> You couldn't just say, wow.. this is BS.  You couldn't think to yourself, wow, what BS and just quietly go on about your business.  Oh no, you had to pick up some pom poms and proclaim from the rooftops that this was not BS, this was the most amazing idea ever!
> 
> Worse yet you were expected to report those that did say, hey, this is BS.  If you heard someone saying this was BS and didn't report them, you might get reported yourself.  So it became almost a soviet gulag level of BS.
Click to expand...


I've worked mostly for corporations, which in my experience fit the above description quite well.

I recently went on a tour of a relatively new facility to which those of us here in the city will have to drive, starting some time towards the end of the year.  Everyone who had formal contact with us there followed the same script, including statements about how glad the people there were that we were coming to join them.  Really??!!  They have their own problems and, at least for the most part, don't care where we are.  In fact, I ran into several people that I know there and at least half of them seemed unaware of when we were slated to arrive, and in a couple of cases, that we were coming at all.

At this point I suppose I should be used to this sort of thing, and all the other BS floating around, a lot of it of a more serious nature, but I've never had much tolerance for being expected to accept irrationality as though it were actually rational and obvious.  It's a character flaw, I guess.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, I know all about the various kinds of BS. This ain't my first time around the block. If there are people involved, there will be BS. It's all just a matter of what manner of big steaming pile you are willing to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well having worked for a University myself years ago on the support staff the thing that always struck me is that Academia and it's related support positions seem to have it's own peculiar brand of BS that is rather unique.
> 
> In most other jobs, yes, you have a certain level of BS.  Everyone knows it's BS.  They often gripe about the BS they have to put up with to do the job.  It's normal, expected, and in a strange way comforting.
> 
> In Academia, however, it was my experience that the BS isn't just built in as it is with many jobs, it's intentionally added on after the fact.  What made matters worse, those that added the BS not only expected you to accept it, they wanted you to embrace it wholeheartedly.  It was if there was an entire level of management who's only job was to add BS to your job.  I'd never seen anything quite like it.
> 
> You couldn't just say, wow.. this is BS.  You couldn't think to yourself, wow, what BS and just quietly go on about your business.  Oh no, you had to pick up some pom poms and proclaim from the rooftops that this was not BS, this was the most amazing idea ever!
> 
> Worse yet you were expected to report those that did say, hey, this is BS.  If you heard someone saying this was BS and didn't report them, you might get reported yourself.  So it became almost a soviet gulag level of BS.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, this sums it up pretty well. We're not supposed to acknowledge the BS because we are doing Very Important Work that will save the minds of a generation! Of course, half of the ideas might actually be good ideas if we could dig them out from under the mounds of administrative jargon, but does anyone dare question the latest buzzword? Of course not. And don't get me started on the faculty vs administration vs staff BS.

But all of this is beside the point. No one in this thread has mentioned the DEFINITIVE baked good that belongs in any discussion of baked goods.

One word: bagels.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> One word: bagels.



Ahh.. bagels.  Ok, this thread can be locked now.  There simply isn't anything more of value that could possibly be added.


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word: bagels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. bagels.  Ok, this thread can be locked now.  There simply isn't anything more of value that could possibly be added.
Click to expand...


----------



## Watchful

My wife makes the best bagels, even better soft pretzels. She made some jalapeño soft pretzels that were to die for.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word: bagels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. bagels.  Ok, this thread can be locked now.  There simply isn't anything more of value that could possibly be added.
Click to expand...

Ok seriously,  you didn't see this coming???

BACON!


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word: bagels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.. bagels.  Ok, this thread can be locked now.  There simply isn't anything more of value that could possibly be added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok seriously,  you didn't see this coming???
> 
> BACON!
Click to expand...


Bacon is overrated.


----------



## Watchful

So how do Brits do bagels differently than everyone else in the world? Do they dunk them in tea?


----------



## Designer

robbins.photo said:


> In most other jobs, yes, you have a certain level of BS.  Everyone knows it's BS.  They often gripe about the BS they have to put up with to do the job.


I've worked in several departments of this state.  In one, my partner had a saying:

"They keep making this job harder, but so far they haven't managed to make it impossible."


----------



## limr

gk fotografie said:


> In The Netherlands and a lot of other European countries it is quite normal to give a waiter in bars, restaurants etc. 10 to 20% tip money. So this is not something for the US, exclusively.
> 
> In The Netherlands, like in most other European countries, we have something like minimum wages and everybody at least gets such a minimum wage, so nobody in The Netherlands depends solely on receiving tip money. I don't know about the situation in other European countries and the US.
> 
> Like in several other countries in Europe, it's normal (and always has been) all the tip money that is received gets shared by the entire staff of a bar, restaurant, hotel etc. It's an "extra" to them, because - as said - they receive a normal wage as employees.



We've got minimum wage here, as well, although it's causing some controversy these days. It's difficult to support oneself with a minimum-wage job, and in some areas of the country, it's nearly impossible. Forget about raising a family. The issue with any job that relies heavily on tips, however, is that employers can pay _less_ than minimum wage, making the employees even more dependent on the tips. When I was working in restaurants, my paycheck was pretty pitiful. It was good for gas money, maybe, but it was the tip money that I needed to pay bills. Well, and I was "lucky" enough to have the restaurant job as a second job, for supplemental income, so I didn't depend on the tips as much as did someone whose only job was waitressing.


----------



## robbins.photo

Designer said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In most other jobs, yes, you have a certain level of BS.  Everyone knows it's BS.  They often gripe about the BS they have to put up with to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked in several departments of this state.  In one, my partner had a saying:
> 
> "They keep making this job harder, but so far they haven't managed to make it impossible."
Click to expand...


I remember having to print out a 12,000 page report every night.  We had to have two operators on duty to sign off on when the report started and then again on when it finished.

As soon as the report finished printing, we then had to both leave the computer operations area and take the report to the shredder, where it was promptly shredded, and we both had to sign off on the time that it was shredded.

I found out very quickly that you were not supposed to inquire as to this curious procedure, as to why we were printing this huge report only to shred it the moment it finished printing.  It was "an established procedure".


----------



## Watchful

gk fotografie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, the waitperson is the face of the facility. The only time I ever got upset at a server about the quality of the food was when I ordered a bean and cheese burrito at one of my favorite restaurants, a family owned Mexican place, and the cheese was not melted into it. I asked the server to please take care of it and was told that 'the cheese is not supposed to be melted in a burrito'. To which I replied, then you owe me for the 50 other ones I have gotten here before that were done wrong, or just make this one right please.
> I still gave my 10% 'slap in the face' tip.
> The next time we went there she had been replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - it wasn't her fault that the food was prepared incorrectly, but it WAS her fault that a) she didn't know how it was supposed to go out (a good server knows the menu), and b) that she didn't just apologize and fix the error, even if she thought it wasn't one.
> 
> Because I've been in their position and understand what it's involved, I will generally tip a server very well. On the other hand, again having been in their position, I also know how to tell if I'm dealing with a crappy server as opposed to one who is either slammed or dealing with a crappy kitchen. In the case of a crappy server, I will definitely leave a lower-than-average tip.
> 
> And servers remember you. If I gave someone really great service but they gave me a crappy tip anyway, guess what? Next time you are sat in my section, you will get the service that you paid for. I don't even care about the tip at that point because you've already proven that you'll give a crappy one, so why am I going to bust my ass over you if the end result is the same?
> 
> It works the same way within the staff as well. As a bartender, I would serve customers but also pour the drinks for the table (service bar - some restaurants if they are big enough have separate bartenders for each.) The servers would give a share of their tips to me (as well as to busboys and, if we had one that night, the expediter.) There was one guy I worked with who was a crappy waiter and he would often forget to tip me out. So the next time we'd work together, I would "happen" to forget tickets or pour his drinks last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In The Netherlands and a lot of other European countries it is quite normal to give a waiter in bars, restaurants etc. 10 to 20% tip money. So this is not something for the US, exclusively.
> 
> In The Netherlands, like in most other European countries, we have something like minimum wages and everybody at least gets such a minimum wage, so nobody in The Netherlands depends solely on receiving tip money. I don't know about the situation in other European countries and the US.
> 
> Like in several other countries in Europe, it's normal (and always has been) all the tip money that is received gets shared by the entire staff of a bar, restaurant, hotel etc. It's an "extra" to them, because - as said - they receive a normal wage as employees.
Click to expand...

Tips are common in all of North America and South America. I was pointing out the differences in Brits to everyone else. They hate to tip and complain about it. At least the ones I associated with.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Bacon is overrated.



BLASPHEMY!  HERETIC!  UNBELIEVER!!!!

Ok, finding my happy place.  Bagel.  Cream Cheese.  Bagel... ooohhhmmm..   

lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!  HERETIC!  UNBELIEVER!!!!
> 
> Ok, finding my happy place.  Bagel.  Cream Cheese.  Bagel... ooohhhmmm..
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Remember that it's bagels and lox. LOX. Not bacon. And don't forget the shmear.


----------



## john.margetts

Watchful said:


> Tips are common in all of North America and South America. I was pointing out the differences in Brits to everyone else. They hate to tip and complain about it. At least the ones I associated with.


different to some others, perhaps, but not to everyone else. In Finland, for example, tipping is insulting and if you tip someone they will immediately return the tip.

As in the Netherlands, we have a minimum wage. It has just been changed this month by the conservative government to the National Living Wage, the idea of which is that a working person should be able to support themselves on their wages without social security top-ups. It is currently £7.20 an hour (9.13 Euro or 10.32 USD).


----------



## Designer

robbins.photo said:


> .. where it was promptly shredded, ..


We seem to be missing a "groaner" button.

Yes, I can completely understand that.  I imagine that once upon a time, back when "printing a report" meant actually printing it ON PAPER, but then the IT guy said "give the command to "print" and he expected the report to be "printed" to a tape.  You know how some of those guys talk.

Then of course, they couldn't allow an actual printed copy to be floating around so every anarchist  could see it and maybe steal it, so the order was given to shred it. 

And all of those rules were written by someone who did not understand the process, and that's what you get.

I once had a job monitoring a casino, and we had to get a report from the casino's mainframe once a week.  I was told "do this, and then do that, and then do this thing", which were the directions for making an inquiry. 

After a while, I decided that I could entertain myself by configuring several other kinds of reports, but had no reason to give them to anybody.


----------



## robbins.photo

Designer said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. where it was promptly shredded, ..
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be missing a "groaner" button.
> 
> Yes, I can completely understand that.  I imagine that once upon a time, back when "printing a report" meant actually printing it ON PAPER, but then the IT guy said "give the command to "print" and he expected the report to be "printed" to a tape.  You know how some of those guy talk.
> 
> Then of course, they couldn't allow an actual printed copy to be floating around so every anarchist  could see it and maybe steal it, so the order was given to shred it.
> 
> And all of those rules were written by someone who did not understand the process, and that's what you get.
> 
> I once had a job monitoring a casino, and we had to get a report from the casino's mainframe once a week.  I was told "do this, and then do that, and then do this thing", which were the directions for making an inquiry.
> 
> After a while, I decided that I could entertain myself by configuring several other kinds of reports, but had no reason to give them to anybody.
Click to expand...


Oh we had a tape copy of the report that went to a special vault every night, on top of the printed copy which had to be shredded.  Made pretty much zero sense, particularly since the system generating the report was a legacy system that hadn't had any new data put in it since the mid-eighties, and this was back in the early 2000's when I worked there.

Several of us commented on it, questioned it.. it even got brought up in a meeting at one point.  That went over like a lead balloon, and that's putting it nicely.  The administration informed us that we were not to bring it up again, and that was that.


----------



## Designer

(nods head in silent resignation)


----------



## Designer

Oh, and for the record; I yield, you win.  You had the most ridiculous job EVAH!


----------



## robbins.photo

Designer said:


> (nods head in silent resignation)



Best part?  It was lab results for a study that had taken place way back when, the results of which had been published long before I ever got there.  So all the data was in the public domain and had been for a couple of decades.. lol.

But we still had to have two guys sign off on the fact that it printed, and then sign off again on the fact that we shred the thing, because, well, that was procedure.  

The first question we raised is why we were even keeping the legacy system online since the only people with access other than the few of us in operations had long since retired or moved on from the University, nobody else had a login.  We even suggested that instead of routing it to the printer we could route it to a file instead, then just delete the file.  Wow.. what a kerfluffle that caused... lol

I'd like to say that was the weirdest thing I saw in that job, sadly though that was just the tip of a very, very scary iceberg..


----------



## gsgary

Watchful said:


> So how do Brits do bagels differently than everyone else in the world? Do they dunk them in tea?


We don't do them they are the food of the devil

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do Brits do bagels differently than everyone else in the world? Do they dunk them in tea?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do them they are the food of the devil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Watchful

john.margetts said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips are common in all of North America and South America. I was pointing out the differences in Brits to everyone else. They hate to tip and complain about it. At least the ones I associated with.
> 
> 
> 
> different to some others, perhaps, but not to everyone else. In Finland, for example, tipping is insulting and if you tip someone they will immediately return the tip.
> 
> As in the Netherlands, we have a minimum wage. It has just been changed this month by the conservative government to the National Living Wage, the idea of which is that a working person should be able to support themselves on their wages without social security top-ups. It is currently £7.20 an hour (9.13 Euro or 10.32 USD).
Click to expand...

Yep, they are weird too.


----------



## Watchful

Designer said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. where it was promptly shredded, ..
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be missing a "groaner" button.
> 
> Yes, I can completely understand that.  I imagine that once upon a time, back when "printing a report" meant actually printing it ON PAPER, but then the IT guy said "give the command to "print" and he expected the report to be "printed" to a tape.  You know how some of those guys talk.
> 
> Then of course, they couldn't allow an actual printed copy to be floating around so every anarchist  could see it and maybe steal it, so the order was given to shred it.
> 
> And all of those rules were written by someone who did not understand the process, and that's what you get.
> 
> I once had a job monitoring a casino, and we had to get a report from the casino's mainframe once a week.  I was told "do this, and then do that, and then do this thing", which were the directions for making an inquiry.
> 
> After a while, I decided that I could entertain myself by configuring several other kinds of reports, but had no reason to give them to anybody.
Click to expand...

YES, exactly, a groaner button it could even be called a "Robbins Button" here and people would know how to use it.


----------



## table1349

Mathew 4:4


Watchful said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. where it was promptly shredded, ..
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be missing a "groaner" button.
> 
> Yes, I can completely understand that.  I imagine that once upon a time, back when "printing a report" meant actually printing it ON PAPER, but then the IT guy said "give the command to "print" and he expected the report to be "printed" to a tape.  You know how some of those guys talk.
> 
> Then of course, they couldn't allow an actual printed copy to be floating around so every anarchist  could see it and maybe steal it, so the order was given to shred it.
> 
> And all of those rules were written by someone who did not understand the process, and that's what you get.
> 
> I once had a job monitoring a casino, and we had to get a report from the casino's mainframe once a week.  I was told "do this, and then do that, and then do this thing", which were the directions for making an inquiry.
> 
> After a while, I decided that I could entertain myself by configuring several other kinds of reports, but had no reason to give them to anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES, exactly, a groaner button it could even be called a "Robbins Button" here and people would know how to use it.
Click to expand...

We could also use a face palm button, it could even be called the "Watch" button.   Alas I am afraid it would get worn out from use.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Happy St George's day! (ignore the fact that he was probably from what would now be called Turkey) Oh, and it's the 400th anniversary of William Shakespeare's death too. Sent from a land where we think 100 miles is a long way, to most people on this forum who think 100 years is a long time.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

This might help to explain a few things...substantially (not entirely) correct.


----------



## table1349

Kenneth Walker said:


> Happy St George's day! (ignore the fact that he was probably from what would now be called Turkey) Oh, and it's the 400th anniversary of William Shakespeare's death too. Sent from a land where we think 100 miles is a long way, to most people on this forum who think 100 years is a long time.


As well as the 452nd anniversary of his birth.  And let us not forget that on this date in 1968 the British started using the 5p and 10p coins which replaced the 1 shilling and 2 shilling coins.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Indeed; we lost a lot when we adopted a decimal system.  I liked the old 3 tier set up. 12 pence to a shilling, and 20 shillings to a pound (21 shillings if you wanted a guinea). Confused the hell out of foreigners, and worth keeping just for the entertainment value.


----------



## john.margetts

Kenneth, you are forgetting the florins and half-crowns- 10 florins to a pound and 8 half-crowns. I used to get a half-crown pocket money as a tacker; a coin you knew was worth money and too heavy not to spend.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

No, I wasn't forgetting, just didn't want to confuse people. Farthings, ha'pennies, pennies, threepenny bits, sixpence (tanner), shilling (bob), florin, and half crown; lovely. used to sometimes get a 10 bob note in my birthday card from a relative...I was a rich young lad when that happened!


----------



## robbins.photo

Kenneth Walker said:


> No, I wasn't forgetting, just didn't want to confuse people.



Wow, think that particular horse left the barn way back...  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Oh not that long ago.  They used to use Roman Coins a long time ago.  That horse has not only has left the barn but he's dead and is glue by now.


----------



## table1349

One thing I must say about the Brits and their money, at least they had interesting names for their coins.  I never quite figured out if the Canadian Loonie was named for the bird or the inhabitants?


----------



## 407370

gryphonslair99 said:


> One thing I must say about the Brits and their money, at least they had interesting names for their coins.  I never quite figured out if the Canadian Loonie was named for the bird or the inhabitants?


If you want some fun go to Scotland and get some Bank of Clydesdale notes and try to spend them in England, especially the 1 pound note.


----------



## table1349

407370 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I must say about the Brits and their money, at least they had interesting names for their coins.  I never quite figured out if the Canadian Loonie was named for the bird or the inhabitants?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want some fun go to Scotland and get some Bank of Clydesdale notes and try to spend them in England, especially the 1 pound note.
Click to expand...

I can understand that.  Do they even drink Budweiser in England?


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Well that ought to confuse you! Jersey is an island just off the coast of France......it's been an English and then British territory since the Norman invasion, as has the neighbouring but separate territory of the Bailiwick of Guernsey. British, but not part of the UK (the only British territory successfully invaded by the Germans in WW2).

Anyway, back to Scottish bank notes..some Scots will tell you indignantly that their notes are "legal tender" which may or may not have any standing, but the recipient of payment has a right to decline. Hampered of course in this case, because in England our lowest denomination of banknote is the pretty blue fiver (£5)

As for Budweiser...I believe it is on sale here , but I know of no one who will admit to drinking it.


----------



## Watchful

Kenneth Walker said:


> No, I wasn't forgetting, just didn't want to confuse people. Farthings, ha'pennies, pennies, threepenny bits, sixpence (tanner), shilling (bob), florin, and half crown; lovely. used to sometimes get a 10 bob note in my birthday card from a relative...I was a rich young lad when that happened!


Did you keep it up your nose like mean Mr. Mustard?


----------



## gsgary

Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

gsgary said:


> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease 
Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply


----------



## gsgary

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
Click to expand...

I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Caught the newest photo of you.  You might want to go back to the Doc.  I detect a bit of a relapse.


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught the newest photo of you.  You might want to go back to the Doc.  I detect a bit of a relapse.
Click to expand...

He is not wearing world famous Huddersfield tweed 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught the newest photo of you.  You might want to go back to the Doc.  I detect a bit of a relapse.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not wearing world famous Huddersfield tweed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's part of the symptoms.  Inappropriate dress.


----------



## gsgary

gryphonslair99 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught the newest photo of you.  You might want to go back to the Doc.  I detect a bit of a relapse.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not wearing world famous Huddersfield tweed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's part of the symptoms.  Inappropriate dress.
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention the Loake brogues or Barker

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our beef isn't full of carsonogenics from using growth hormones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's too busy being full of Mad Cow disease
> Mad Cow Disease Still Menaces U.K. Blood Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got over that years ago I don't have any symptoms now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught the newest photo of you.  You might want to go back to the Doc.  I detect a bit of a relapse.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not wearing world famous Huddersfield tweed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's part of the symptoms.  Inappropriate dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot to mention the Loake brogues or Barker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lest we forget the cheap Livery Collar.


----------



## Watchful

Cockney rhyming slang.


----------



## gsgary

Good bacon

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

See, we have mad cow here.


----------



## gsgary

Yorkshire puddings 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Easter Bunny


----------

